# What breed is my bunny ??



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

I have had my male bunny for over a year now, and never knew exactly what breed he was. although he is quite rare iv never seen another like him, and after some research i think he might be called a tan rabbit ?! does this sound right to people ? i though tan was just a colour but apparently its whole breed! only found 1 website on them.
His girlfriend is a mini lop, just put them together a month or so ago after he was neutured. thought it was never going to work they hated each other at first, now its like me and my shadow


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

oh lovely rabbit..
Would mybe look out for crofty she has a rabbit just like him..


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, he's a Black & Tan (also just called Tan). Gorgeous rabbits! My sister used to own two, Solomon and Frances.
They also come in Chocolate & Tan, Blue & Tan and Lilac & Tan.


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh good! its nice to know what he is! I always get comments on how gorgeous he is, he wouldnt like me to tell people hes a right wimp though... :
I would definately recommend them! Iv always gone for lops before but he is lovely.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooo...another one for me to try and steal.

I hope theres one in rescue next time i get a bun.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aawww he looks lovely. 
Crofty has dreamer who looks like your, i am sure she will know


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

love him!!! I will put him on the borrowing list right after Croftys Dreamer


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ohhhhh Chocolate Tan.... wow he is gorgeous.... wait till Crofty sets her eyes on him!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ever seen a Lilac Tan? They're extremely rare in the UK now.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dreamer's Twin??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Oooo...another one for me to try and steal.
> 
> I hope theres one in rescue next time i get a bun.


I'm thinking the same, after seeing Dreamer I've fallen in love with a colour and I never thought I would. I go for the buns personality rather than looks or colour but I think I'll be on a tan hunt one day.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ever seen a Lilac Tan? They're extremely rare in the UK now.


Thats a gorgeous colour, wonder if one will ever come up in rescue.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats a gorgeous colour, wonder if one will ever come up in rescue.


I very much doubt it - last I heard the Lilacs (and the Blue Tans) had just about become extinct here - very much a breed only kept by show breeders. That photo was of one in the USA.

I used to have a Black & Tan Belgian Hare:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I very much doubt it - last I heard the Lilacs (and the Blue Tans) had just about become extinct here - very much a breed only kept by show breeders. That photo was of one in the USA.
> 
> I used to have a Black & Tan Belgian Hare:


Its a shame. I vote Frags brings back the lilac tans. We all know she wants to.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Its a shame. I vote Frags brings back the lilac tans. We all know she wants to.


LOL she'd have to import them from the USA. They are fairly rare in Europe, and continental Tans are bigger & completely different in shape to ours. But the american ones descend from ours and are the same type.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

another vote for frags to breed Lilac Tans


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> LOL she'd have to import them from the USA. They are fairly rare in Europe, and continental Tans are bigger & completely different in shape to ours. But the american ones descend from ours and are the same type.


It can't be that much of a problem, Frags has friends in high places being with the BRC now. I'm sure she can figure something out.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

lol.... even me... Since yesterday Ive quickly fallen in love with the chocolate tan!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kammie said:


> It can't be that much of a problem, Frags has friends in high places being with the BRC now. I'm sure she can figure something out.


Fingers crossed then! It's been 5 years since I was last a BRC member and they were incredibly rare then. A friend bought a pair for silly money at the London Champs in 2004 but they refused to breed. Maybe numbers have grown in the meantime.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful bunnies, I would be very worried for them to travel so far, although I would consider it for some good quality tridutches, I'll ad these tans to my order ut:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

*rushes outside to check dreamer is still here*

OMG i havent seen another chocolate tan!!! I replied to your message 

Where did you get your boy from? He's sooooo beautiful although i maybe a tad bias


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

crofty said:


> OMG i havent seen another chocolate tan!!! I replied to your message


 I thought Dreamer was a Black? I think this one is also a black... the first photo seems so. They can fade in strong sun, but a true chocolate is light enough not to be mistaken for black.... saying that tho Crofty, there were several breeders of Chocs in Hampshire a few years ago.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww he is just as lush as dreamer!!

The bew are imports  my pair were uk bred a few generations.

Rabbits travel all over the world, i have a friend who has a bun thats been flown from usa to germany and then to here  

Nothings impossible if you have the money to courier them.

im going to ask a few people about that colour and see if anyone has them in the uk


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

On the BRC breeders list it states there is a lilac tan breeder in gwent, not a clue where gwent is lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> On the BRC breeders list it states there is a lilac tan breeder in gwent, not a clue where gwent is lol


Wales! a lot closer then USA!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Wales! a lot closer then USA!


very true LOL


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I thought Dreamer was a Black? I think this one is also a black... the first photo seems so. They can fade in strong sun, but a true chocolate is light enough not to be mistaken for black.... saying that tho Crofty, there were several breeders of Chocs in Hampshire a few years ago.


? no he's definetely not black anytime of the year! Ive seen plenty of black and tans


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes the lilacs are beautiful. My koda is a black and tan, but in the litter after him there was a chocolate girl she was beautiful. I think his parents were given to someone from a breeder, his dad was worth a bit i think, and i was lucky enough to be given my koda bear  (very much a mummys little soldier) yes crofty i definately didnt steal your dreamer lol but i was just as shocked as you to see another one i had gotten used to him being a bit original  the only website i found of them was in america. shame!! and iv had him neutured now :O gosh i feel like a criminal!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lailabear said:


> Yes the lilacs are beautiful. My koda is a black and tan, but in the litter after him there was a chocolate girl she was beautiful. I think his parents were given to someone from a breeder, his dad was worth a bit i think, and i was lucky enough to be given my koda bear  (very much a mummys little soldier) yes crofty i definately didnt steal your dreamer lol but i was just as shocked as you to see another one i had gotten used to him being a bit original  the only website i found of them was in america. shame!! and iv had him neutured now :O gosh i feel like a criminal!


Id out money on the fact your bunny is a choc tan, ive seen loads of black and tans and he doesnt look black to me in the pics????? Although he does look darker in some pics.....


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh well he was definately darker than the choc girl.. and he is very very shiney black  sorry my pics are prob just a bit bad. Also when i checked the breed standard for showing their ears are supposed to be at least 5 inches.. poor koda lol he didnt quite measure up


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

I will get some pics of him today and you can all help me end the confusion lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Dreamers must be inbetween then..... he must be a dark chocolate, been looking at pics online and he's definetely not black anytime of the year but he's not a really light chocolate


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

aww bless him. well i know it is difficult to get some of the variations, and if you breed the coloours too much they start to fade, maybe thats what happened to him. he is gorgeous though, i had a look at your album and all your pets are gorgeous. Iv only got 2 rabbits at the mo and a newly acquired pregnant cat!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive had a look at some breeders websites, Dreamer is definetely a chocolate tan there does seem to be variations in colour from site to site though, very confusing!

Thankyou 

How have you acquired a pregnant cat


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

She seems to be a stray... or has an owner that doesnt notice shes never there. She only leaves our house for an hour or so a day, eats sleeps here etc looking for somewhere to have her kittens!! had her checked at the vet no micro chip, and no ones replied to any ads... sooo we are getting prepared to look after kittens! iv never even had a cat before!!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes i think your right. Dreamer is very much chocolate. Koda is looking black compared to him. so not quite the same, but distant relatives


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lailabear said:


> Yes i think your right. Dreamer is very much chocolate. Koda is looking black compared to him. so not quite the same, but distant relatives


Oh yes i can see it now, he's a lovely black and tan!!!!!! Its just he looks so like dreamer and in some pics he looked chocolate. He's soooo beautiful!!!! Did the breeder specialise in tans? Where abouts are they based..... he maybe related to dreamer!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol even if they are both neutered theres still cloning I'll be first on the list for a clone please:mad2: what has this world come to eh?


----------

